# A few pics from the blizzard



## reinbeau (Feb 15, 2015)

I woke up this morning to blizzard conditions - and more snow than they had downgraded to.  14" and counting.  As long as the power holds I'm fine with it.  It's going to be subzero for the next few nights, and not out of single digits during the day.  More snow on Tuesday.  We've moved into the 3rd snowiest winter in Boston - I'm 24 miles south, and have actually had more snow than they have.  Gotta get out there and move it all shortly.....

I've never had snow this high - the window is going to disappear.  The squirrel baffles are more like perches on the birdfeeders.  See how far away that garage is?  That's where the snowblowers are........


----------



## Susie (Feb 15, 2015)

Praying the power stays on!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Feb 15, 2015)

Ann it's hard to "like" this, but boy your pictures say it all.


----------



## dosco (Feb 15, 2015)

I grew up in upstate NY, and my mother still lives there (although at the moment she is out of the country and missing this nasty weather).

When I was a kid in the 70s and 80s I remember a few nasty winters like this; and in the mid 90s I lived in Plattsburgh and we had a couple of bad winters ... but this is crazy.

I live in Maryland now (after some time in California and Arizona) and we don't get that much. Every few years, about this time of year, we get a bad one. 2001 sticks out in my mind when we had a President's day blizzard of 36" - Maryland is ill equipped for that much snow so for a week life had pretty much ground to a halt.

Hope you're OK and come out of this unscathed.

Warm Regards-
Dave


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 15, 2015)

Warm wishes to y'all!


----------



## Cactuslily (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh Reinbeau! I feel for you. Praying you stay warm and safe.


----------



## Kyra (Feb 15, 2015)

Stay warm and safe until this dies down.


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't know how big your snowblower is, but with snow THAT deep, any way you try to move it is going to be tough. Be careful, watch out for frostbite. Just walking from work to the parking lot last night, and however much time it took to clear the snow off the car was painfully cold. With this wind and cold, I'm not even thinking about going out with the snowblower, I'll just gun it, and drive over the snow when I leave for work later. Luckily we didn't get nearly as much snow as you, and much of it has blown away somewhere. Looks like you guys got the brunt of it again. When will that weather pattern change???


----------



## Arthur Dent (Feb 15, 2015)

Yikes!!!  Stay safe.


----------



## reinbeau (Feb 15, 2015)

The Poulan is an 11 hp 36" wide beast, and I just discovered it has a broken shear pin.  Great.  Thankfully we have two (hubby brought one home from Maine) but it's going to take three times as long to move all that snow.  Plus I hate having him come home after being up for 48 hours and have to worry about anything.....


----------



## lsg (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow, some storm.  Hope the blizzard conditions miss the midwest.


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Feb 15, 2015)

I personally have never seen snow before but that is excessive. Woah. Please stay safe out there!


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow. I live in high desert and grew up close to the ocean. I can't even imagine living with snow. I really hope your power stays on and you stay safe!


----------



## reinbeau (Feb 15, 2015)

Hubby came home around 3 pm after being in a snowplow all night.  He has to do his part, even though he needs sleep.  I have never had this much snow in my yard on the ground at one time.  Amazing.


----------



## KristaY (Feb 15, 2015)

I was watching a news cast from your area an hour ago and have been wondering how you guys have been faring. I feel frostbite coming on just looking at the pictures! I don't mind a bit of snow if I can stay inside by the fire and drink hot toddies, lol, but that's CRAZY! Warm wishes and prayers the power stays on and you all stay safe.


----------



## Susie (Feb 15, 2015)

Words fail me.  I can't even conceive of that much snow(lived all my life in the deep south.)


----------



## Dahila (Feb 15, 2015)

-21  celsius(-5.8F) now at night going to be -27 the coldest day ever.  We have around 3 feet of snow.  I worry about power too.  I hope everyone stays safe


----------



## Ellacho (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh wow! Stay safe and warm!


----------



## SpringLily16 (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow!!! Stay safe and warm!! We got an ice storm here in Tennessee yesterday and it continued through last night. We are under State of Emergency conditions right now....lots of ice!   Lots of folks without power. Everyone stay safe!


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow.......I'll say the Poulan is a beast. Mine is only 5hp, and I can see from your pic that yours throws the snow a *lot* higher than mine. Good thing, cause you need it, honey. Hoping that there are only sunny skies in your forecast!


----------



## reinbeau (Feb 17, 2015)

Actually that's the Craftsman, it's a bit smaller than the Poulan, I think it's 5 or 7 hp.  The big Poulan is down for the count right now. needs a new belt, but the Craftsman will take care of things until we can get it fixed.


----------



## silvieb (Feb 24, 2015)

As a Canadian. I feel your pain. Stay warm.


----------



## TBandCW (Feb 25, 2015)

Yikes!  That's a lot of snow.  Can you send some our way out west?  It's so unusually warm the bears aren't hibernating!  4th yr of drought


----------



## BugSoap (Feb 26, 2015)

reinbeau said:


> Hubby came home around 3 pm after being in a snowplow all night.  He has to do his part, even though he needs sleep.  I have never had this much snow in my yard on the ground at one time.  Amazing.




So, are you people just really really short or is that snow really really deep! :lolno:

The first pictures I could not really tell how deep that was, I kinder thought Ya I been in allot like that when I lived up north various places. That picture standing next to the snow put's it more into perspective though!
Yep, I've been in Deep S*** before myself, but not that deep!
 Snow, S*** I meant Snow, what did you think I meant? :Kitten Love:

Be safe and don't over do it! Stay warm.


----------



## reinbeau (Feb 26, 2015)

BugSoap, my husband is 6'4"   I am still in absolute amazement when I look out there.  We still have a solid 40" on the ground all over.  Never have we ever had this much snow on the ground!  And guess what?  It's snowing again.  Wasn't predicted.


----------



## Jstar (Feb 26, 2015)

OMG....that's crazy snow!

Ann, Im praying for you and all caught in this freaky weather..stay warm and safe!


----------



## biarine (Feb 26, 2015)

reinbeau said:


> I woke up this morning to blizzard conditions - and more snow than they had downgraded to.  14" and counting.  As long as the power holds I'm fine with it.  It's going to be subzero for the next few nights, and not out of single digits during the day.  More snow on Tuesday.  We've moved into the 3rd snowiest winter in Boston - I'm 24 miles south, and have actually had more snow than they have.  Gotta get out there and move it all shortly.....
> 
> I've never had snow this high - the window is going to disappear.  The squirrel baffles are more like perches on the birdfeeders.  See how far away that garage is?  That's where the snowblowers are........




Wow terrible snow blizzard. I don't like snow at all. We lucky here in UK South Wales hasn't snow this year.


----------



## BugSoap (Feb 27, 2015)

reinbeau said:


> BugSoap, my husband is 6'4"   I am still in absolute amazement when I look out there.  We still have a solid 40" on the ground all over.  Never have we ever had this much snow on the ground!  And guess what?  It's snowing again.  Wasn't predicted.



Wow He and I are same height, gives a bit more depth to that snow looking at the picture now.


----------

